# Car News- New 911 2020



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

After months of spy shots and rumors and a leak here and there, the eighth-generation Porsche 911 has finally arrived, making its live debut here at the 2018 LA Show. Code-named 992, the new 911 is unmistakably a 911, retaining its overall iconic shape and rear-engine setup. But this new 911 has a more muscular look, an all-new interior, and a new generation of turbocharged flat-six engines. Both 911 Carrera S and 4S come powered by an upgraded version of the twin-turbo 3.0-liter flat-six tuned to develop 443 hp - a 23 hp gain over the outgoing S models. Porsche claimed it achieved this additional power with improvements to the fuel injection system, higher compression ratio, and relocated intercoolers and turbochargers





































For now, a new eight-speed PDK dual-clutch transmission is standard but Porsche promises the seven-speed manual will return at a later date. These engine improvements and new gearbox add up to even better performance. Porsche says to expect the rear-wheel-drive 911 Carrera S to blast from 0 to 60 mph in only 3.5 seconds. The all-wheel drive 4S will do the deed in 3.4 seconds. Both figures are a 0.4-second improvement over its immediate predecessors.

Adding the optional Sport Chrono Package will decrease each of those times by two tenths of a second. Top speed has been clocked at 191 mph for the Carrera S and 190 mph for the 4S. Engineers also focused on new systems for increased safety and comfort, specifically Wet Mode. This new and standard feature detects water on the road, preconditions the stability control and anti-lock brake systems as necessary, and warns the driver about those road conditions. There's also a camera-based warning and brake assist system, also standard, capable of detecting the risk of collision with moving objects, specifically other cars, and will initiate emergency braking if deemed necessary.



















Other impressive pieces of safety tech include optional Night Vision Assist, which utilizes a thermal camera, Adaptive Cruise Control, and an Emergency Assist Function. But this is all mostly invisible to human eyes; what about the exterior design? Well, what can we say? It's without question a Porsche 911. There are, however, several changes. Among them, the LED headlights are redesigned, as are the front and rear bumpers. The door handles are now electric units, and the taillights are much slimmer and feature a full-width LED bar.










Take a tape measure to both the 992 and the outgoing car and you'll discover the wider wheel arches that increase overall width by exactly 1.77 inches up front. Rear body width is now the same width of the previous Carrera 4 and GTS, 72.9 inches. Those larger wheel arches can accommodate a wider 1.6-inch front track. To help reduce overall weight, every body panel on the car is now made of aluminum, the sole exceptions being the front and rear fascias. Wheel sizes are staggered with 20-inches up front and 21 at the rear. For 911 fans, Porsche also made a styling tribute to past 911s with the front hood's pronounced contours and extending all the way to the bumper.

The all-new cabin takes inspiration from 1970s era 911s, most noticeably with the dashboard's straight lines with recessed instruments. Both left and right of the centrally-located tachometer are two thin, frameless driver information displays. Under the 10.9-inch touchscreen is switch panel with five buttons that provide access to a number of vehicle functions. Adaptive 8-way sport seats with improved lateral support are optional.



















For now, Porsche has only revealed the S and 4S models, so we don't know just yet what the new base price will be for the Carrera and Carrera 4 models. But the 2020 Porsche 911 Carrera S will begin at $114,250, including the $1,050 destination fee. The 4S starts off at $121,650. Both prices are over $8,000 more than before, so we wouldn't be surprised to see a similar increase for the base 911s as well. Both the S and 4S will arrive in dealerships next summer and Porsche is already taking orders.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure on that rear deck lid area but no doubt the 4 wheel drive versions will be absolute weapons.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I do like the highlighter yellow option


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not too sure on all the cheap looking black plastic on the lower front and rear bumpers.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniejooney (Nov 20, 2018)

Not sure about the exhaust exit position but I’m sure it will grow on me. Not a fan of the concept wheels but personal preference I suppose. Other than that it looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Yawn.

Having seen the new 911 from the 993 on, its just a bit of a procession.

No doubt there will be C2, C4, Targa, Cabrio, Turbo, Turbo Cabriolet, wide body non-turbo C4, GT2, GT3, Cup, Anniversary of something versions before the circus starts again.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Petrol heads will love it so that's me then


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Not too sure on all the cheap looking black plastic on the lower front and rear bumpers.


Yep, these bits aren't doing it for me at all and I usually love a porker!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Tailpipes don't do it for me, but apart from that I like it :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks to bulky to me

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I watched something on YouTube the other day and they had an older 911 side by side with the current/recent model. It was amazing how large its grown! This one looks bigger still.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

The smoother the 911 gets over the years the less I like it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2018)

:argie: :driver:

Raids piggy bank... Damn . Next year maybe


----------

